# Stogie at the Nationals



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a few pics of Sexy, I mean Stogie at the Nationals~
He looked great (and so did Melissa!)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Stogie looks HOT!! Melissa you are lookin' good too!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sexy as usual. I bet all the girl havs were all over him.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Stogie!! Melissa, you both look great!! You go girl


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

You guys look great. I was hoping for those red shoes, though.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Stogie is so stunning, you can never get enough pictures of him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Stogie is as handsome as ever. Melissa, love that jacket.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Stogie is gorgeous and his mommie looks pretty showing him off.
Best,
Poornima


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What a handsome couple you made. Looking good..........


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Who is the dog next to Stogie?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's gorgeous! As I've said before, a classy fella. This may be a silly question, but how on earth do you get his coat looking like spun cotton?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The dog next to Stogie is Bailey~ Ch Pocopayasos California Star~ Owned by Karen Ku. He is beautiful!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

***whistles***

What a heartbreaker! 

Melissa, you look awesome, too! And all that worrying about "what to wear"....it came together beautifully, effortlessly! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a magnificent guy! Lexi and Lily are drooling And Logan is jealous 
Melissa, you looked great - pantyhose & all! 
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Who is the dog next to Stogie?


The dog next to Stogie is Bailey~ Ch Pocopayasos California Star~ Owned by Karen Ku. He is beautiful!

I was wondering the same thing, so many beautiful havs in one room, I would be in heaven.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awwww thanks so much! Thats my baby... I was proud of how he looked, even though Im no good at grooming. 

Its funny because Stogie was next to Bailey in San Antonio then they were next to each other here. Oh my look at his hair in that one, I don't see how these handlers do it. Look at how nice Bailey looks!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, you both look wonderful..thanks for sharing!!!!

Erin


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What a team! You both look like winners to me! Hey Melissa are one of those outfits the Tory Burch ensemble??


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Katie, Thanks for the pics. Melissa - you and Stogie both look great as usual. Stogie is one sexy dude.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Who is the dog next to Stogie?


In the top right photo, the woman wearing a jean jacket with blonde hair next to Melissa is Susie Olivera who is handling Bailey (Ch. Pocopayasos California Star). Bailey is featured on the cover of the latest Our Havanese magazine.

I'm not sure if that is him again in the photo on the bottom left or another dog since I wasn't at the show on Saturday.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments on my boy Bailey, him and Stogie are the sexiest havanese, no wonder they are next to each other in the line up again! Melissa, Stogie looked awsome. 

Jane, Bailey is next to Stogie on both the regional and National! Can't get away from the Sexies! 

Bailey is on the cover the "Our Havanese" and "Top Notch Toys"...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful Boys. (and girls (cat call)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures!:clap2:
Stogie and Melissa.......they both look so pretty!I love the suit and the great flats!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I recognized Bailey on Our Havanese magazine too!He is just beautiful!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Such handsome boys!!!! Bailey looked even better than his cover shot. It goes without saying that I think Stogie is one handsome dude. The combination of the two of them was just beautiful.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

woooooooeeeeeee! Good looking boys there! Love the pics of Stogie and Bailey. 

Bailey was also on the back cover of one of the Our Havanese issues, not too long ago. I'm beginning to recognize him. He's gorgeous, Karen! 

You both have a lot to be proud of ! eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Look at who's "Bringing Sexy Back" Stogie & Bailey are stunning boys.:whoo:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> The dog next to Stogie is Bailey~ Ch Pocopayasos California Star~ Owned by Karen Ku. He is beautiful!


Isn't he a looker??? He is Oreo's Daddy  That is where he gets his charm from


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Papa Bailey sends his love to Oreo!! 

Oreo is a full brother to Smokey

Here is Bailey all bathed today!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

oh, here is Smokey.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow!Beautiful!
Oreo looks just like Smokey!It's unbelieveable......


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Julie, I agree, they do look so much alike.

Welcome to this forum Karen and Bailey!!! And a BIG Congrats to Smokey!!! :cheer2: Now I know what Oreo would look like in a full coat.... sigh, how lovely.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Helen, thats SO cool you have a Bailey pup. 

I love that pic of Bailey, you are such a great groomer Karen. I also have to tell you, I love my Fabulous Grooming Spray. Its great. I just bathed Stogie for a show tomorrow and I used it. I would have bought more, but it was kind of crazy around there.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Melissa!

GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW TOMORROW!! 

Fabulous grooming spray is the best!! I love the entire line of products.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bailey is gorgeous, Karen!! You are very good at grooming him. Wow! 

Omg, that is Oreo's brother? Yup, looks just like the little guy! Cool. 

Love all the pics.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

California Star said:


> Bailey is on the cover the "Our Havanese" and "Top Notch Toys"...


Karen I've got OH right next to me with Bailey's picture on it and he's stunning. That's a nice looking ad.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Here are a few pics of Sexy, I mean Stogie at the Nationals~
> He looked great (and so did Melissa!)


They're both beautiful! Bandit's on my lap drooling at them both.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

California Star said:


> Fabulous grooming spray is the best!!


Karen, I thought it was just a grooming spray and you were using an adjective of "fabulous" to describe it in the grooming seminar. After the third or fourth time of you saying "fabulous grooming spray", I started to laugh. I think I even leaned over to Melissa and said, "It must be _fabulous_." Later, you held it up and I saw that is the actual name, which really cracked me up. OK, maybe you had to be there, but it was pretty funny to me at the time. ound:

I definitely won't forget the name!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this Fabulous Grooming spray comparable to Chris Chrsitensen's Ice on Ice? I looked into the #1 All Systems website and it looks like they do. Anyone who uses it has also used CC Ice on Ice? I'm still looking for THE BEST grooming spray ever. Mojito's hair is wavy and when I blow dry it with a brush for shows it accumulates a lot of static, and frizzes easily... ( Also, I've seen a lot of the photos in AKC shows (I show FCI in Guatemala) and their hair looks soo beautiful. How do you make it so straight? Only products and a brush, or is an iron used some times? Some dogs seem to have such straight hair. Very nice job!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Some of us have had trouble with Ice on Ice for our Hav's coats.

Here's a thread about it:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8176&highlight=coat+problems


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been using Crown Royal Magic Touch Grooming Spray for years now, and love it.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*Ice on Ice no-no*

thank you so much Sheri! I read the whole thread and I'm glad I asked!!!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a bottle of the Crown Royale and haven't started using it... I've tried almost everything there is! So I never know for sure which ones work and which ones don't. I loved the CR shampoo and conditioner. Thanks!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Arlene, how do you keep Bogie's under eye area so white?? He looks so beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for charing those wonderful pictures from the Nationals. 
I am like Cinderalla, wish I was there...but "what is a bal in the caste...it could we awfull booring....or absolutley wonderfull"


----------

